# Shaming the pax for not tipping



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

I believe that nowadays the pax know how cheap they are and how little we get paid. Lyft is gaining ground and the pax no good damn well about the tipping option. 

When I get the uber riders that do any of the following...
1. complement on how good a driver you are then don't tip
2. think that saying I'll give you 5 stars is doing you a favor
3. just say thank you and run out of the car

I enjoy making them feel super awkward. I make sure the doors are locked right before I stop and turn around to make direct eye contact and give a generic goodbye. It is so funny to see them look down and try so frantically to unlock the door. Doing this keeps you in control and takes away the power they think they have over for a rating. 

Most times you might not get a tip from doing this but atleast you make them rethink about about tipping the next driver because they don't want it to be awkward again. 

And anytime they just say thank you while half out the door without tipping I mutter out a very unenthusiastic gee thanks or highly sarcastic over the top thank you.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Great! Hold people captive until they throw you $1. 


Get a new job.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Great! Hold people captive until they throw you $1.
> 
> Get a new job.


I did already. I now drive for a cab company where people tip. I don't have to worry about any low-class pax like yourself. So enjoy using uber.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I read all of your posts with Squiggy's voice.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I did already. I now drive for a cab company where people tip. I don't have to worry about any low-class pax like yourself. So enjoy using uber.


Lol. A low class pax for a low class driver like yourself.

Chortle that.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Four people dressed to the nines loaded into my car and as I proceeded to drive them to the most expensive steakhouse in the city one of the guys was bragging how fancy the place was. I pull up to the valet and as they load out they say, "Thanks!" 

I said, "The greatest thank you is a cash tip." 

They were indignant, but come on.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Lol. A low class pax for a low class driver like yourself.
> 
> Chortle that.


 the cold rider has struck again


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> I enjoy making them feel super awkward. I make sure the doors are locked right before I stop and turn around to make direct eye contact and give a generic goodbye. It is so funny to see them look down and try so frantically to unlock the door. Doing this keeps you in control and takes away the power they think they have over for a rating.


Dude you're going to have someone think you're going to rape them if you lock a woman in the car.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Dude you're going to have someone think you're going to rape them if you lock a woman in the car.


I keep the child lock locked, i love tje awkward several minutes at the drop off. I just look through them with a silly grin on my face. Sometime i giggle awkwardly when they ask how to get out of the car.

Then i say, "oh, didn't i send you the text about the exit fee?" Then i hold out my tip cup. Works like a charm!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I did already. I now drive for a cab company where people tip. I don't have to worry about any low-class pax like yourself. So enjoy using uber.


Wait till you see how much us cab drivers care about ratings........*clapping*.......nice move jumping over to "the dark side"..


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Lol. A low class pax for a low class driver like yourself.
> 
> Chortle that.


LOL at the hyphenation fail.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> the cold rider has struck again


After seeing his contributions around here, I think "TrollRider" would be more appropriate.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Last night I was talking too a pax about my experiences as a rider also and I mentioned I tipped a driver I felt sorry for because he was being forced too do x rides in a premium car, end of the ride he handed me $4.00 I think sometimes people need to be reminded, I'll try this again from time to time and see if it has any effect.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

agtg said:


> After seeing his contributions around here, I think "TrollRider" would be more appropriate.


You still want these desperate and gullible drivers to give you $30k to accomplish absolutely nothing?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> You still want these desperate and gullible drivers to give you $30k to accomplish absolutely nothing?


Hello, TrollRider. You are half the reason why Uber sucks. You should be ashamed for treating workers with indignity, withholding wages from them, and supporting a corrupt corporation like Uber to get cheap transportation. But we know you're not...


----------



## MiichelleErin (Sep 23, 2016)

I put together the following text that I am thinking of sending to each rider as I'm leaving to get them. Does the group think this appropriate as a reminder about tipping? I would love to hear your thoughts on this:

"Hello, and thank you for choosing Uber today! This is your driver, Michelle. I am en route to you now. I encourage you to text or call me if needed with any details or questions. I will be in a 2016 Black Nissan Rogue SUV. Please make any music suggestions you would like to listen to during your trip, temperature requests, bottled water or a phone charger which I am happy to provide. As always, tips are not included on Uber’s platforms and are neither expected nor required. Riders are free to offer tips and drivers are welcome to accept them. Please rate me at the end of our trip and I will do the same.
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
I will see you shortly!"


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

MiichelleErin said:


> I put together the following text that I am thinking of sending to each rider as I'm leaving to get them. Does the group think this appropriate as a reminder about tipping? I would love to hear your thoughts on this:
> 
> "Hello, and thank you for choosing Uber today! This is your driver, Michelle. I am en route to you now. I encourage you to text or call me if needed with any details or questions. I will be in a 2016 Black Nissan Rogue SUV. Please make any music suggestions you would like to listen to during your trip, temperature requests, bottled water or a phone charger which I am happy to provide. As always, tips are not included on Uber's platforms and are neither expected nor required. Riders are free to offer tips and drivers are welcome to accept them. Please rate me at the end of our trip and I will do the same.
> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
> I will see you shortly!"


Ingratiating yourself to the passengers with perks such as water and music requests isn't going to help the situation, unfortunately. Most passengers want the cheapest fare they can get, and will likely only sense an easy target in a text like that and use it to their advantage to get you to do stuff that will really cost you like breaking traffic laws to get them where they want quicker or simply to cart them around at an economic loss.

You will see what I mean after a week or so of doing this. It's better for riders to be like a firm parental figure to them, as it's clear their parents have failed at instilling decent morals in many people who frequently uber.


----------



## MiichelleErin (Sep 23, 2016)

agtg said:


> Ingratiating yourself to the passengers with perks such as water and music requests isn't going to help the situation, unfortunately. Most passengers want the cheapest fare they can get, and will likely only sense an easy target in a text like that and use it to their advantage to get you to do stuff that will really cost you like breaking traffic laws to get them where they want quicker or simply to cart them around at an economic loss.
> 
> You will see what I mean after a week or so of doing this. It's better for riders to be like a firm parental figure to them, as it's clear their parents have failed at instilling decent morals in many people who frequently uber.


If I removed the offers of water, chargers, music etc., would a text like this be appropriate?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

MiichelleErin said:


> If I removed the offers of water, chargers, music etc., would a text like this be appropriate?


Uber passengers tip infrequently. I got a ten-spot last week from one guy, the week before I got a 5 spot from someone else. Uber riders are known to be cheap. I've gotten a ton of tips from Lyft riders, but then Lyft doesn't get quite as much action as Uber does.

My personal feeling is broaching the subject never really helps, though once in a while you may guilt someone into tipping. Your best bet is to just be gracious and maybe put up a sign that says tipping is not mandatory, but it's very appreciated. Otherwise, your text will likely just irk the cheap passengers who are the majority and quietly get your rating hammered from these cheap passive-aggressives.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

What is this 30k he's talking about?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

agtg said:


> Hello, TrollRider. You are half the reason why Uber sucks. You should be ashamed for treating workers with indignity, withholding wages from them, and supporting a corrupt corporation like Uber to get cheap transportation. But we know you're not...


Lol'd at "withholding wages."

Lol'd at "wages" period.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

MiichelleErin said:


> I put together the following text that I am thinking of sending to each rider as I'm leaving to get them. Does the group think this appropriate as a reminder about tipping? I would love to hear your thoughts on this:
> 
> "Hello, and thank you for choosing Uber today! This is your driver, Michelle. I am en route to you now. I encourage you to text or call me if needed with any details or questions. I will be in a 2016 Black Nissan Rogue SUV. Please make any music suggestions you would like to listen to during your trip, temperature requests, bottled water or a phone charger which I am happy to provide. As always, tips are not included on Uber's platforms and are neither expected nor required. Riders are free to offer tips and drivers are welcome to accept them. Please rate me at the end of our trip and I will do the same.
> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
> I will see you shortly!"


Please don't destroy your brand new suv in the hopes of making extra money. If your goal is tips, tend bar instead. I'm sure you can make more money doing something else. I know, I know, you love the flexibility? Screw flexibility. I'd rather make money.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I did already. I now drive for a cab company where people tip. I don't have to worry about any low-class pax like yourself. So enjoy using uber.


Wow, classy. Anyone who is fluent in the service industry (and is good at it) will take offense. I see no need for taxi VS Uber VS Lyft VS bartender VS hair stylist to go after each other over such a menial complaint.


----------



## gulfport driver #1 (Aug 28, 2016)

I typically found that if you are professional, fun interacting with your passengers, putting on a Music channel that they like, finding out if the temperature inside the vehicle is good for them, and a safe driver. You will more frequently get a tip. 

it's not a difficult questions to ask when They get in the vehicle. it only takes a few seconds. 

I typically find that if I'm nice to people and not – I'll get tips. Any night that I go out and drive around six hours, I will pick up between 25 and $50 in tips depending on the night and distance of course that we take people.


----------



## gulfport driver #1 (Aug 28, 2016)

MiichelleErin said:


> I put together the following text that I am thinking of sending to each rider as I'm leaving to get them. Does the group think this appropriate as a reminder about tipping? I would love to hear your thoughts on this:
> 
> "Hello, and thank you for choosing Uber today! This is your driver, Michelle. I am en route to you now. I encourage you to text or call me if needed with any details or questions. I will be in a 2016 Black Nissan Rogue SUV. Please make any music suggestions you would like to listen to during your trip, temperature requests, bottled water or a phone charger which I am happy to provide. As always, tips are not included on Uber's platforms and are neither expected nor required. Riders are free to offer tips and drivers are welcome to accept them. Please rate me at the end of our trip and I will do the same.
> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
> I will see you shortly!"


 I think that text is pretty good, the only thing that I do not offer my riders is bottle water and a plug-in. The majority of my riders don't seem to need to plug in anyway. But I do ask about music and temperature.

I do the similar text, informing number of the vehicle even though it's on there app. it's a nice addition to make sure they know what kind of vehicle is coming, I also give them an ETA of arrival.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Dude you're going to have someone think you're going to rape them if you lock a woman in the car.


And he's giving that weird Law and Order SVU predator stare


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

I only drive Lyft for now. Started of doing really badly in tips. Now I get tipped the majority of the time. $5 with some frequency, even on short rides, which never happened early on. 

One reason is a variation of this. When you pick up, and especially when you drop off, turn around, make eye contact, say something nice. Humanize yourself. 

Worrying about non-tippers is mostly a waste of time and energy. Worry about those who are on the fence.


----------

